# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Φρεγάτες τύπου ΜΕΚΟ-200ΗΝ

## kalypso

την Πατρα επισκέφτηκε η φρεγάτα Σπέτσαι κατά τη διάρκεια της Ναυτικής Εβδομάδας.

Εικόνα 2895.jpg

Εικόνα 2784.jpg

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 2796.jpg

Εικόνα 2806.jpg

Η Φ/Γ ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ είναι το πέμπτο πλοίο του στόλου που φέρει την ονομασία αυτή.Είναι τύπου ΜΕΚΟ-200ΗΝ Γερμανικής σχεδιάσεως και κατασκευάστηκε από τα Ελληνικά Ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά.Παρελήφθη από το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό την 24η Οκτωβρίου 1996.Από τότε,συμμετέχει στο σύνολο των δραστηριοτήτων,επιχειρήσεων του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού.Είναι μία από τις πλέον σύγχρονες μονάδες που διαθέτει το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό και σε αυτήν έχουν εφαρμοστεί σύγχρονες τεχνολογικές καινοτομίες.

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 2790.jpg

Εικόνα 2786.jpg

Εικόνα 2789.jpg

Ο Θυρεός της είναι ο ίδιος με τους θυρεούς των παλαιότερων ομόνυμων πλοίων.Εχει σχεδιαστεί ουσιαστικά ως αντίγραφο μιας εκ των παραλλαγών της σημαίας των Σπετσών κατά τον Αγώνα της Εθνικής Ανεξαρτησίας.Η σημαία αυτή και κατ'επέκταση ο θυρεός της που προήλθε από αυτή, έχει ως θέμα το Σταυρό,το σύμβολο του Έθνους κατά τον Αγώνα,στηριζόμενο επάνω σε ανεστραμμένη ημισέλινο (σύμβολο της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας)επί της οποίας υπάρχουν επίσης,εκατέρωθεν του Σταυρού,λογχοφόρο ακόντιο και ανεστραμμένη άγκυρα επί της όποιας αναρριχάται περιελισσόμενος όφις.Ο Σταυρός είναι ερυθρός το δε πεδίο του θυρεού ανοικτό μπλέ.

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 2793.jpg

*Κύρια Χαρακτηριστικά Πλοίου*
Ολικό Μήκος 117 μέτρα
Μέγιστο πλάτος 14,8μ.
Μέγιστο βύθισμα 6,5 μ.
Εκτόπισμα 3500 τόννοι
Πρόωση:CODOG 2 x Aεροστρόβιλοι GE LM Ισχύος 30.000 Ηp έκαστος
2 x Diesel MTU 20V Iσχύος 5.000 Hp έκαστη
Ταχύτης: -Oικονομική 16 κόμβοι
- Μέγιστη Συνεχής με 2 Αεροστροβιλους άνω των 32 κόμβων
Αυτονομία με ταχύτητα 16 κόμβους 4100ν.μ.
Αριθμός κλινών 203

*Πλήρωμα*
Αξιωματικοί 32
Ανθυπασπιστές 12
Υπαξιωματικοί 93
Επαγγελματίες Οπλίτες 57

----------


## nautikos

Μπραβο αψογη, ομορφες φωτο :Wink: !

----------


## mike_rodos

ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΡΕΠΟΡΤΑΖ!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ....

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 2867.jpg

Εικόνα 2847.jpg

*Συσκευές Εντοπισμού,Συστήματα Διευθύνσεως Βολής,Επεξεργασία Στοιχείων*
RADARS Ερεύνης Αέρος- Επιφανείας DA 08
Ερεύνης και Διευθύνσεως Βολής MW 08
Διευθύνσεως Βολής DDWCS (2 x STIR)
Ναυτιλίας RACAL 2690 BT ARPA BRIDGEMASTER 252/6
Εντοπιστική συσκευή Υποβρυχίων (SONAR) DE 1160-HM/VDS
Συσκευή Η/Ν Αναγνωρίσεως (IFF) Mk-12
Συσκευή Υποκλοπών-Παρεμβολών APECS-II ESM/ECM
Συσκευή Υποκλοπών-Επικοινωνιών TELEGON-10
Συσκεύη Κατευθύνσεως Ελικοπτέρων VESTA
Σύστημα Ασύρματης Ανταλλαγής
Τακτικής εικόνας (DATA LINK) Link 11/Link 14
Tακτικό Σύστημα STACOS

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 2857.jpg

Εικόνα 2871.jpg

Εικόνα 2859.jpg

*Oπλισμός και Αντίμετρα*
Οπλικά Συστήματα Εγγύς Προστασίας (CIWS) 2 x PHALANX
Πυροβόλο 1 x 5''/54 Mk 45 (FMC)
Σύστημα Κατευθυνόμενων Βλημάτων Ε-Ε (SSM) 8 (2 X 4) HARPOON
Σύστημα Κατευθυνόμενων Βλημάτων Ε-Α (SAM) NSS GMVLS Mk48 Mod 2
(16K/B ''SEA SPARROW")
Τορπιλοσωλήνες-τορπίλες SVVT Mk 32 (2 x 3)
Αντίμετρα Η/Ν Τορπιλών AN/SLQ-25 NIXIE
Εκτοξευτές Η/Ν Αντιμέτρων (CHAFFS IR) SRBOC (4 X 6)
Ελικόπτερο 1 x AEGEAN HAWK

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 2865.jpg

Εικόνα 2846.jpg

Εικόνα 2845.jpg

Σύστημα Κατευθυνόμενων Βλημάτων Ε-Ε HARPOON,και Τορπιλοσωλήνες-τορπίλες SVVT Mk 32

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 2873.jpg

Εικόνα 2854.jpg

πρυμναίο και πλωριαίο Σύστημα Εγγύς Προστασίας (CIWS) PHALANX

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 2879.jpg

Εικόνα 2875.jpg

Συστήματα Διευθύνσεως Βολής,RADARS,και ελικοδρόμιο

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 2861.jpg

Εικόνα 2862.jpg

Εικόνα 2864.jpg

μερικές φωτογραφίες από την γέφυρα

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 2838.jpg

Από 11/1/2008 εκτελεί καθήκοντα Κυβερνήτου στη Φ/Γ ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ ο Αντιπλοίαρχος Ι. Κοντούλης

θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω πολύ τον Ύπαρχο της φρεγάτας κ.Μαμουζέλο για την άδεια που μου έδωσε για να φωτογραφίσω ορισμένα μέρη του πλοίου,καθώς και τον κ. Πετράκη για την πολύ καλή ξενάγηση πάνω σε αυτό και τις πολύτιμες πληροφορίες.....

----------


## mastrokostas

Το έσκισες το θέμα !Μπράβο !Σε βλέπω έτσι όπως πας, να γίνεις η καινούργια Καρχιλακη, και να κάνεις ανταπόκριση από την πρώτη γραμμή της Βαγδάτης .Το χεις πάντως !

----------


## kalypso

αααα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!Για την Βαγδάτη δεν ξέρω,ίσως καταφέρω τον Σεπτεμβρη να πάω Ιορδανία όμως.....

----------


## mike_rodos

Καλά μιλάμε έγραψες!!! Τους αεροστρόβιλους δεν τους έβγαλες μία φώτο??? :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το φωτογραφικό αλλά και το πληροφοριακό υλικό σου, που μυράστικες μαζί μας!!!

----------


## koukou

Πραγματικά έχεις κάνει μια καταπληκτική φωτογράφηση! Οι πληροφορίες αρκετές δηλαδή τι αρκετές, όλες μας τις έδωσες ,  και το ένδοξο ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ πάνταχου παρόν! 
Αυτό που θα ήθελα να επισημάνω είναι ότι οι φρεγάτες  τύπου MEKO είναι η αφρόκρεμα του ΠΝ και βέβαια τις προσέχουνε σαν τα μάτια τους! Βέβαια  οι υποχρεώσεις  της ΔΦΓ (Διοίκησης Φρεγατών) είναι πολλές και τα πλοία καταπονούνται !Τα πληρώματα είναι πλήρως εκπαιδευμένα, ώστε  να ανταπεξέλθουν και στις πιο δύσκολες συνθήκες, και το πλοίο τους  βοηθάει σε αυτό!
Το πλοίο σαν μονάδα είναι ικανότατο όμως, υπάρχει ένα σημείο που σχεδιαστικά το χαλάει ,η κατασκευή της γάστρας είναι τέτοια που το πλοίο κουνάει με το παραμικρό ! Και  δύστυχος, από ότι μου έχουν πεί άνθρωποι που έχουν υπηρετήσει σε MEKO,αυτό είναι ότι χειρότερο …… όμως συνηθίζεται …!
Τα διαμερίσματα του πλοίου είναι κατασκευασμένα με τέτοιο τρόπο που μπορούν και απομονώνουν τέλεια, πράμα πολύ σημαντικό για ένα πολεμικό πλοίο! Είναι σαν να έχουν ενώσει πολλά container μαζί!

----------


## erwdios

Η Φρεγάτα ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης. Διακρίνεται και ο επισίων του ΑΓΕΝ που ήταν στο πλοίο.

----------


## scoufgian

> Η Φρεγάτα ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης. Διακρίνεται και ο επισίων του ΑΓΕΝ που ήταν στο πλοίο.


φιλε erwdie ,δεν πιστευω να καθησαι ,πολυ ωρα ,η συγκεκριμενη φρεγατα, στη θεση αυτη, γιατι απ οτι βλεπω ,εχει δεσει στο Γ του λιμανιου ,εκει που πρυμνοπλαγιοδετουν τα επιβατικα πλοια μας.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Απέπλευσε η φρεγάτα «ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ» για τη Λιβύη*πηγή.

----------


## x4r7s

Απλά πληροφοριακά, η Σαλαμίς είναι MEKO τύπου "Ύδρα", όχι S.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιά την ακρίβεια είναι τύπου ΜΕΚΟ-200ΗΝ (χωρίς να είναι λάθος το τ.ΥΔΡΑ) κ θα πρέπει να διορθωθεί στον τίτλο του θέματος.
Στο βίντεο εμφανίζεται κ η Φ/Γ ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ κλάσης Κοrtenaer.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

H Φ/Γ ΨΑΡΑ πρόσφατα έξω από το λιμάνι της Χίου.Φ)Γ ΨΑΡΑ  Χίος.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και 1,5 χρόνο πριν όταν πέρναγε ανάμεσα Ψυτάλλεια - Κυνόσουρα. 
Για το φίλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ που του αρέσουν. :Fat: 

F 454 02 03-07-2013.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eυχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Πράσινο στην Ψυττάλεια...Παλιά ήταν κατάξερη κ τον καιρό που υπηρετούσα, λόγω των Ναυτικών Φυλακών την λέγαμε...Χαβάη :Fat:  :Surprised: .

----------


## pantelis2009

H Φ/Γ Ψαρά επιστρέφοντας πριν μία βδομάδα ......μάλλον από άσκηση, με φόντο την Κυνόσουρα.
Εκτός από την F 454 ποιες άλλες ανήκουν στην ίδια κατηγορία???? Για μας που δεν ξέρουμε πολλά. :Fat: 

F 454 06 15-10-2014.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δεν είναι μόνο από άσκηση, μπορεί να είναι σκοπούν (επιφυλακή κάπου στο Αιγαίο),μπορεί οτιδήποτε.
Οι άλλες της κλάσης είναι ΥΔΡΑ F452,ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ F453,ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ F455. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Να λοιπόν και η άλλη τις ίδιας κλάσης που έχω φωτογραφημένη το 2011, τις άλλες δύο δεν τις έχω. :Apologetic:  

F 453 01 14-09-2011 (ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ MEKO-200 HN).jpg
Για σένα και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

----------


## manolis2

Σε αρκετες πηγες αναπαραγεται οτι οι ΜΕΚΟ-200ΗΝ του ΠΝ διαθετουν τον  αισθητηρα υπερυθρων "ΑΝ/SAR-8 IR searcher " της καναδικης SPAR , δεν μπορω ομως να βρω κατι γιάυτο. Γνωριζει καποιος φιλος κατι περισοτερο? Υπαρχει καμμια φωτογραφια?

----------


## manolis2

*Φωτογραφιες της  φ/γ Ψαρα κλπ απο την Noble Dina 2016. Ανοιγωντας την καθε φωτο ξεχωριστα, εχει και την  λεζαντα της. Η κυρια αξιωματικος που διακρινεται σε αρκετες , ειναι η Πλωταρχης (Cmdr.) Andria Slough, Κυβερνητης του Α/Τ  USS Porter (DDG 78) κλασης Arleigh Burke που συμμετεχει στην ασκηση. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/cne-cn...57666745667070*

----------


## Appia_1978

Γνωρίζει κανείς τις διαστάσεις του υπόστεγου ελικοπτέρων στις MEKO 200HN;

----------


## D-Mitch

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9269
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9270
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9271
> 
> μερικές φωτογραφίες από την γέφυρα


Μου κάνει εντύπωση πως επέτρεψαν να φωτογραφηθεί η γέφυρα.

----------


## roussosf

> Μου κάνει εντύπωση πως επέτρεψαν να φωτογραφηθεί η γέφυρα.


Εκτος από τον ναυτη βλέπεις κάτι διαφορετικό απο την γέφυρα ενός εμπορικού?
Πάρτο και διαφορετικά
Αν δεν ήταν ο ναυτης θα μπορούσες να καταλάβεις σε ποιόν τύπο πλοίου ανήκει η συγκεκριμένη γέφυρα?

----------


## D-Mitch

> Εκτος από τον ναυτη βλέπεις κάτι διαφορετικό απο την γέφυρα ενός εμπορικού?
> Πάρτο και διαφορετικά
> Αν δεν ήταν ο ναυτης θα μπορούσες να καταλάβεις σε ποιόν τύπο πλοίου ανήκει η συγκεκριμένη γέφυρα?


Για αυτούς που γνωρίζουν ναι. Ευτυχώς είναι χαμηλής ανάλυσης και χωρίς να εστιάζουν. Καλό θα ήταν φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό σε ΚΠΜ και γέφυρα να αποφεύγονται.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Η φρεγατα Σαλαμις εξω απο τη Σκαλα της Πατμου, στις 31/7/2016.

Φωτογραφιες πανω απο το Νησος Καλυμνος.

Fregata_Salamis_Patmos_31_7_2016.JPG Fregata_Salamis_Patmos_31_7_2016_2.JPG Fregata_Salamis_Patmos_31_7_2016_3.JPG

----------


## D-Mitch

^ ^ Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες! Σε ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Ellinis

H φρεγάτα ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ έξω από τα Ψαρά σημαιοστολισμένη για την επέτειο από το ολοκαύτωμα του νησιού

IMG_7485.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μία εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία από την προχτεσινή (11-6-2018) επιθεώρηση του Στόλου από τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας.

Η φρεγάτα Σαλαμίς αντιπλέει την τριήρη Ολυμπιάδα. Οπότε συνατιούνται ενα πλοίο που πήρε το ονμά του από ναυμαχία με τριήρεις με αντίγραφο τριήρους.
21_big.jpg πηγή

 Όπως φαίνεται από το διακριτικό διοικήσεως στη φρεγάτα επιβαίνει ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φωτογραφία με συμβολισμό.
Βλέπω μιά προσπάθεια αναβίωσης της Ναυτικής Εβδομάδας.Κατάπλους μονάδων του Στόλου σε διάφορα λιμάνια κυρίως παραμεθόρια κ επισκέψεις του κοινού σε αυτές.
Επιθεώρηση του Στόλου από τον ΠτΔ ύστερα από πολλά χρόνια.
Νομίζω όλα αυτά είναι προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση αφου σε τούτες τις κρίσιμες στιγμές ο λαός πρέπει να βλέπει κ να γνωρίζει το ένδοξο ΠΝ κ γενικότερα τις Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις. :Pride:  :Adoration:

----------


## leo85

Αναχώρηση της Φ-Γ Ψαρά για την άσκηση Παρμενίων.

Φ-Γ-ΨΑΡΑ-6-10-2018-01-.jpg 

6-10-2018

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01824.jpg 28/10/18

Η Φ/Γ ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ στον Πειραιά λόγω της εθνικής επετείου.

----------


## alkeos

Η Φ/Γ "ΥΔΡΑ" στη Θεσσαλονίκη για τους εορτασμούς της 28ης Οκτωβρίου... κανονικά θα υπήρχαν και αρματαγωγά (που ήταν επισκέψιμα για το κοινό) στη γωνία που δένουν τα ακτοπλοϊκά, αλλά ένεκα των συνθηκών φέτος απουσιάζουν.

PA260002.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η Φ/Γ "ΥΔΡΑ" στη Θεσσαλονίκη για τους εορτασμούς της 28ης Οκτωβρίου... κανονικά θα υπήρχαν και αρματαγωγά (που ήταν επισκέψιμα για το κοινό) στη γωνία που δένουν τα ακτοπλοϊκά, αλλά ένεκα των συνθηκών φέτος απουσιάζουν.
> 
> PA260002.jpg


 Έφερναν τις σχολές του ΠΝ γιά την πσρέλαση.

----------


## alkeos

> Έφερναν τις σχολές του ΠΝ γιά την πσρέλαση.


Σωστό, και πέρσι και του ΛΣ.

----------

